# Giant ramshorns



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I have been wishing I could find some of these guys for a long time, and today, they had a tankful at BAs Miss. 

Really cool guys, at least 1.5 inches in diameter, about a half inch thick. The foot is nothing like the other related snails, it looks much like a ramhorn, only much larger of course. 

Some have black or very dark brown feet, some lighter brownish. Shells are either dark gold, dark brown to almost black or variously striped gold/black/brown, something like some of the shells on the giant Apple snails they have. Very attractive.. boy do I hope they reproduce !


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Do not mix with your spixis 
They can cross and create plant destroying snails.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Good to know. Fortunately, I don't put any snails in with the spixis now, other than the ubiquitous ramshorn and pond snails that just happen to find their way in. Not even Nerites. But I appreciate the warning. 

Can spixis cross with the mystery snail too, or just the Mari.. what's it's name, sorry, forget the rest of the latin name for the giant ramshorn, but I'm sure you get my drift ?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

From what I've read/remember only with the Marisa cornuarietis/ giant ram horns

They're cool snails 
I might have to grab some

What are they going for?


----------

